# hunters, wuld you use this?



## krondor2 (May 28, 2007)

it's called "the shadow shield"
a portable stalking shield-a large mirror that reflects the ground in front of you so you can get closer to the game.

http://www.theshadowshield.com/

what do you think, good, bad, fair, unfair?


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Not for $339.00.

I'd build my own for a whole lot less.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if i get any more hunting toys i will need a pack mule.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Rather dumb I think, must be for those with ''chronic stalking disorder'' and that are ''long range shooting impaired''. For $339 I vote a new riflescope, a fairly nice one at that.


----------



## mastrouble (Apr 13, 2008)

i would think one faint glint of sunlight reflected off the mirror would be a dead giveaway


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

What most people forget is that movenment is the great enemy to stalking. It doesn't matter if it is the ground movement or a red flag that is moveing it will scare away what is their.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I new it, I new it, I should have tried for a patent. Out of fear of being the stupidist hunter in the world. I've never mentioned it. Now I can only be one of those along with inventer of the shield.lol. What I have been doing for a couple of years is cut a piece of 2x4 fence wire five foot tall and two foot wide. Cover the wire with camo cloth on the front side, then on the inside wire a five foot sturdy bamboo pole that when you stop it rests on the ground to make the shield motionless and a solid rifle rest for shooting. What I do is walk very slow into the wind and watch out for any sticks not to step on and make noise while all the while Im looking for deer. Take about three steps, set the bamboo on the ground and watch. When you spot a deer, keep the shield directly between you and the deer. Try only to move when the deers head is down. About the only thing that will give you away is stepping on a stick, deer smells you or a deer you haven't seen blows your cover. I've never had the deer Im focused on, see me or recognize the shield as a threat until I've had atleast one chance for a decent shot. On a rainy day during deer season I can only be found walking *SLOWLY*behind this stupid shield. Oh forgot to mention I look over the shield or you could cut out a hole beside the bamboo pole, for looking or shooting through. You folks need to give it a try. You'll be surprized how close you can get. 
Eddie


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't wear camo except for old uniform trousers (i like the big cargo pockets). my hunting shirt is light blue heavy flannel. if its warm my outer garment may be a red, light blue or tan quicksilver t shirt that is no longer fit for polite wear. i don't use scent control products, pee, lure, cover scents, bait or tree stands (afraid of falling out when i nap). and i haven't shot more than 20 yards to kill a deer ever.
probably not.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

could you please give us more info on how you mounted the bamboo pole?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

MELOC said:


> could you please give us more info on how you mounted the bamboo pole?


 Sure just wire or use a ty wrap around where the top of the shield and the top of the pole touch and do the same on the bottom of the shield where it touches the pole. Its just simply wiring it to the pole. You could wire it to the piece of fence before attaching the fabric. Just think of that bamboo as a shooting stick with a shield attached. Eddie


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't think I would want to use the "the shadow shield".
Too much stuff to carry.
I wish I would have thought of it, and found a way to market it though, as there are enough "gear heads" that just can't resist something new and different.

Over the years I have used similar "shields", with found material, and generally build a blind where ever I stop for any length of time.

IMO, most camo stuff is made for people to look good in the saloon after the hunt.


----------

